# Ogio Kingpin 2010 Trolley/Cart Bag



## HRC99 (Apr 15, 2010)

My very first trolley bag arrived on Monday and gotits first test drive yesterday and I'm extremely impressed.

It's the Ogio Kingpin 2010 bag.

Out of the rather large box that it came in, first impressions were good.  It was smart, sturdy and appeared extremely well made.

Some geeky moments followed involving me emptying out my Ping stand bag and trying to work out where best to put everything in the numerous pockets on the Ogio.  There are the full 14 club dividers on top (full length too) which I spent some more geeky moments deciding the order in which I wanted my clubs.

There were a few things that had attracted me to the Kingpin in the first place.  I'd seen quite a few trolley bags that had plenty of pockets but the size of the pockets left something to be desired.  My main test being, I wanted to make sure that waterproofs would comfortably fit in the bag.

Well, there's no problem with the Kingpin.  It has 11 pockets in total and two of them would fit a set of waterproofs in with room to spare.  It has to insulated "hydration" pockets which each comfortably take two 750ml bottles of water and an insulated valuables pocket so softly lined that you'd think a small animal gave it's life and fur in the cause.

There are a couple of rather clever pockets at the top too.  These are stitched at the top and held with velcro at the bottom so that they hinge upwards to enable you to put your trolley's strap underneath.  This gives you two easy access pockets and also helps secure your bag on the trolley.  Very neat.

It also has straps to keep the main carry strap in place when not in use so it sits flush to the bag.

I didn't even come close to filling the thing despite loading it with a full set of waterproofs, hat, winter gloves, numerous golf gloves, 15 balls, rules guide, hand warmers, warm up swing weight, extra spikes, spike tool and more tees than I could count.

Well, it went out for a spin yesterday and went very nicely.

My course is quite hilly and very bumpy indeed.  I'd had to tie my Ping stand bag to my trolley with extra straps and it still fell off a lot.  The Ogio just ate up the bumps, pot holes and inclines without even moving.  It was absolutely rock solid on the trolley.

There was also quite a neat velcro strip on the outside to stick your glove to whilst putting - helping avoid the infamous glove in the back pocket look.

Little elastic straps to hold tees took a pencil which avoided my usual "where the hell did I put that pencil?" moment when trying to mark the card.

A couple of the dividers were a little on the tight side but nothing that would cause a problem.  Other than that, I cannot think of a thing wrong with it.

It's smart, very very roomy, rock solid on the trolley and is very well thought out.  Highly recommended!


----------



## slugger (Apr 15, 2010)

one question... do you lose 14 balls each time you play?


----------



## HRC99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Not for some time.  But it has been known!

I always feel better carrying plenty of spare ammo.  It's not a good feeling when you're down to your last ball and still aways from home.

There just happened to be 15 in my old bag.  I've been finding a few extra recently so the numbers been creeping up.  I did take a few out last night and put them in the juniors ball collection after my round.


----------

